# Notification Power Widget Not Working Properly



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I'm having some minor troubles with with the power widgets in the status bar. When I try to change the brightness it will change once, then freeze and won't change again. It usually will revert back to a previous setting quickly after. Basically it stops toggling.... This same bug occasionally presents itself in the sound toggle as well.

This was happening on Liquid/SSX2.2/ and now again on CM7revNumbers. I've wiped data/chache/dalvik and tried restoring a nandroid but the problem isn't going away.

Any suggetions...??? Maybe I have bad data somewhere? Its becoming really annoying. I can SBF but don't really want to if not neccesary, especially not if I'll end up in the same spot.


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a similar issue after flashing nightlies on CM7 and when I switched over to revs CM7 as well.... for some reason after I would flash an update I had to go back into the cyanogenmod settings and uncheck then recheck the options for brightness and sound... then reselect the individual options for each (dim 100% etc..) then reboot... I think something changed in the CM7 code that made it not recognize the old setting when flashing a nightly on top


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

get notification restart app from market, or use jrummy's rom toolbox pro. it has an option to restart it as well


----------

